# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 00:34)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2017 às 12:26)

*0,7 mm* em Reguengos, às 10h:  rega do relvado?

0,1 mm na Fóia, por três vezes, e também na Zambujeira: orvalho matinal, nevoeiro?

*96%* de humidade é o mais significativo.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 12:35)

Boas,
Novembro começa com céu nublado, agora abriu um pouco mais mas à pouco havia nuvens bem negras. O sol vai espreitando!
Mínima de* 6,6ºC*
Agora estão *21,2ºC *com vento fraco de SE.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 12:42)

Boas, 
O primeiro dia de novembro acordou com céu muito nublado 
O sol por vezes espreita entre as nuvens 
A mínima foi de 16,4°C
Toda a noite houve muita humidade
Temperatura atual de 18,9°C
65 % HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

Hoje no jornal da tarde da Sic, deu uma noticia sobre a seca, e fizeram um directo desde uma herdade em Campo Maior.
O agricultor  entrevistado disse que caíram *14,5 mm* nos ultimos seis meses, será mesmo assim?


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 14:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje no jornal da tarde da Sic, deu uma noticia sobre a seca, e fizeram um directo desde uma herdade em Campo Maior.
> O agricultor  entrevistado disse que caíram *14,5 mm* nos ultimos seis meses, será mesmo assim?


Xiiii, também não sei, mas é pouquíssimo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje no jornal da tarde da Sic, deu uma noticia sobre a seca, e fizeram um directo desde uma herdade em Campo Maior.
> O agricultor  entrevistado disse que caíram *14,5 mm* nos ultimos seis meses, será mesmo assim?


Valor um pouco suspeito, nos últimos 6 meses não choveu só isso tenho a certeza.
Mas talvez nos últimos 5 meses( Junho, Julho, Agosto, Setembro e Outubro) não ande muito longe desses valores, assim por alto uns 20/30mm.
O mês de Maio deste ano, andou mais ou menos dentro da média.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje no jornal da tarde da Sic, deu uma noticia sobre a seca, e fizeram um directo desde uma herdade em Campo Maior.
> O agricultor  entrevistado disse que caíram *14,5 mm* nos ultimos seis meses, será mesmo assim?


É pena não haver mais estações por lá.
Esta estação de Elvas, desde Agosto acumulou 28,5 mm:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje no jornal da tarde da Sic, deu uma noticia sobre a seca, e fizeram um directo desde uma herdade em Campo Maior.
> O agricultor  entrevistado disse que caíram *14,5 mm* nos ultimos seis meses, será mesmo assim?


Por muito pouco que tivesse chovido nos últimos 6 meses acho isso impossível. Se ele se estivesse a referir desde o final do verão, ainda era provável mas desde abril, é estranho. Não tenho os dados da estação que acompanho, de maio a agosto, pois o pluviômetro avariou durante esse período mas em maio sei que ainda choveu o suficiente alguns dias para os acumulados ficarem mais ou menos dentro da média. Depois entretanto, durante o verão houve alguns eventos de instabilidade sendo que num deles até me disseram que em C. maior tinha chovido torrencialmente causando até inundações na fábrica da Delta.
Em outubro, o acumulado nas estações aqui da zona rodaram os 15/20mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> É pena não haver mais estações por lá.
> Esta estação de Elvas, desde Agosto acumulou 28,5 mm:


Elvas fica mesmo ao lado de Campo Maior, esta situação de instabilidade de Agosto foi de conveçção, mesmo as localidades estando próximas uma da outra não sabemos o que realmente choveu por lá, mas 14,5mm nos últimos 6 meses parece-me um valor muito baixo, até porque Maio nem foi seco.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 17:59)

Boas,
Céu nublado, em todos os quadrantes... 
Temperatura máxima de *19,4ºC*
Mínima de *16,4ºC*
Atual de *17,7ºC*
Vento de Sul
Pressão a 1016 hPa
75% hr


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 18:25)

A minha estação já está a assinalar chuva  nas próximas horas ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

Temperatura em descida 
15,8°C 
82% HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
Vento de sul 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 09:08)

Boas,
Por aqui até está sol
Á espera da pouca chuva que vai cair...


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado 
Mínima de 15,0°C
Atual de 16,4°C
Vento de sul 
89% HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
A minha estação está prever já chuva para hoje...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 10:19)

Monchique, 
Já chove , yessssss

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

16,3°C
0,8 mm de acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 13:00)

Por Arronches ainda não caiu nenhuma gota, mas está por minutos  O vento tem aumentado e o céu está cada vez mais carregado.


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Nov 2017 às 13:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Arronches ainda não caiu nenhuma gota, mas está por minutos  O vento tem aumentado e o céu está cada vez mais carregado.


Gostei deste post. Sem recurso a radares...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 13:51)

Começou a chover fraco por aqui, nevoeiro em zonas mais altas.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 14:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Arronches ainda não caiu nenhuma gota, mas está por minutos  O vento tem aumentado e o céu está cada vez mais carregado.


Não deve chegar a cair algo de jeito, pelo radar no sul há só alguns aguaceiros. só se houver algumas surpresas ao longo da tarde.
Em Portalegre tem estado a chover fraco, nada de jeito.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

Por Monchique, 17,2°C
1,2 mm acumulado 
87% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 14:53)

*0.4mm *
Este evento começou bem, começou!
Grande parte da região sul a 0's.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

joralentejano disse:


> *0.4mm *
> Este evento começou bem, começou!
> Grande parte da região sul a 0's.


Por aqui pouco melhor, mais para baixo nem deve ter caído nada.
Entretanto ficou nevoeiro e parou de chover.
É mais um evento que não rende nada para o Alentejo, as barragens e terrenos agradecem.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 15:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui pouco melhor, mais para baixo nem deve ter caído nada.
> Entretanto ficou nevoeiro e parou de chover.
> É mais um evento que não rende nada para o Alentejo, as barragens e terrenos agradecem.


Sempre vai chovendo, pelo menos na cidade! 
É a nossa desgraça mesmo...eventos da treta!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Nov 2017 às 16:15)

Por aquilo que poder ler, via Facebook, em Évora já choveu.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

Por Monchique apenas uns pingos, apenas acumulado de 1,3 mm
16,9°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Nov 2017 às 16:46)

Será que irá chover nos Algarves?!!
Eu não acredito...
Olhando para o céu de Faro, não me parece que cairá um pingo!


----------



## redragon (2 Nov 2017 às 16:49)

Elvas....zero de chuva. Mais um evento a zero....


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

joselamego disse:


> Por Monchique apenas uns pingos, apenas acumulado de 1,3 mm
> 16,9°C
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk









Mas creio que irás ter animação nas próximas horas 

Por Arronches, nem "três gotas", mas parece-me que iremos ter uns aguaceiros nas próximas horas, já que têm surgido células na zona de Évora com um movimento SW-NE. A Serra de S. Mamede agradece dada a sua orientação


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Recomeça a chover em Monchique , e agora já moderada 
Afinal aqui é o penico do Algarve : facepalm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

joselamego disse:


> Por Monchique apenas uns pingos, apenas acumulado de 1,3 mm
> 16,9°C
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


É a n/triste realidade, por aqui estará igual


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Mas creio que irás ter animação nas próximas horas
> 
> Por Arronches, nem "três gotas", mas parece-me que iremos ter uns aguaceiros nas próximas horas, já que têm surgido células na zona de Évora com um movimento SW-NE. A Serra de S. Mamede agradece dada a sua orientação


Já recomeçou Dias Miguel , deste sorte!!!!! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

VimDePantufas disse:


> É a n/triste realidade, por aqui estará igual


Aqui chove agora de forma moderada ....
Isto é uma lotaria !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 16:53)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui chove agora de forma moderada ....
> Isto é uma lotaria !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Aleluia


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

Maria Flor disse:


> Será que irá chover nos Algarves?!!
> Eu não acredito...
> Olhando para o céu de Faro, não me parece que cairá um pingo!


Vai sim. Aguarda mais algumas horas.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

16,7°C
Continua a chuva 
2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 17:04)

Finalmente, o Alentejo a mostrar aquilo que acontecia antigamente. Boas células a formarem-se na região, venham elas!


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Chuva forte ! O penico abriu 
5 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 17:25)

Que evento da treta para o alto alentejo, realmente :


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

E continua, continua 
7,1 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que evento da treta para o alto alentejo, realmente :


Era de admirar se não tivesse de vir atirar postas de pescada!  Fico muito contente por me ter enganado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 17:59)

Xiiii....
16 mm acumulado 
Continua a chover 
Não estava a contar hoje com tanta chuva ...
Isto é mesmo o pénico do Algarve 
Já meus alunos me tinham dito! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (2 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

Final de tarde muito bom em termos de chuva. Chove há mais de uma hora de forma moderada e certinha.

Já tinha saudades de um final de tarde assim


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

Dilúvio descomunal entre Arronches e Portalegre, os carros tiveram de ser obrigados a parar durante breves minutos.
Em Arronches, chove moderado mas quando cheguei chovia bastante, grande molha mesmo com guarda chuva. 
*5.7mm*


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Dilúvio descomunal entre Arronches e Portalegre, os carros tiveram de ser obrigados a parar durante breves minutos.
> Em Arronches, chove moderado mas quando cheguei chovia bastante, grande molha mesmo com guarda chuva.
> *5.7mm*


Que bom amigo que aí também chove!!! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Bom, zona de Odemira e todo o litoral a ver algumas pingas a cair de vez em quando. Todo o grosso, felizmente, tem sido no interior.

Por agora, luz verde para trovoada a caminho de Ourique.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 18:12)

joselamego disse:


> Que bom amigo que aí também chove!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Ainda bem que sim, estava a ver que não aparecia nada de jeito, a sorte é que se formaram células em terra. Pelo menos, nas poucas vezes que chove, que chova em condições em todo o lado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda bem que sim, estava a ver que não aparecia nada de jeito, a sorte é que se formaram células em terra. Pelo menos, nas poucas vezes que chove, que chova em condições em todo o lado.


Fixe!
Já vou com 17,2 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 18:34)

20,2 mm de acumulado segunda minha estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Por aqui tem chovido pouco até agora, as melhores células têm passado a oeste, é lotaria.
Acho que hoje não vou ter muita sorte, acontece.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 18:39)

joselamego disse:


> 20,2 mm de acumulado segunda minha estação Netatmo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Fantástico! Fico muito feliz de estar a chover bem no Alentejo e Algarve!


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

Temperatura atual de 14,8°C
98% HR 
E o nevoeiro agora veio visitar a vila 
21 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 18:52)

Já é visível a lua que ilumina as bigornas das células a sul e SW.
*6.6mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Parou chover 
14,8°C
Nevoeiro 
21 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

Foía (IPMA): *10,5 mm* acumulados entre as 17h e as 18h.
Reguengos, S.P do Corval (IPMA) também acumulou *10,5 mm* entre as 17h e as 18h.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 19:03)

Mas vem mais alguma coisa ou não passa destas 3 pingas?
Estou no telemóvel e não consigo abrir o radar.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

É tão bom ver esta mancha de precipitação numa das regiões mais necessitadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas vem mais alguma coisa ou não passa destas 3 pingas?
> Estou no telemóvel e não consigo abrir o radar.



Vem, mas creio que irá passar tudo a Sul da nossa zona. A instabilidade forma uma diagonal no sentido SW-NE entre a Serra de Monchique e a direcção de Cáceres/Mérida.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

Recomeçou a chover por Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (2 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

Em Faro (cidade) ainda nem pingou..esperamos mais uma horita a ver...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

Yes.... Chove! 
não sei por quanto tempo!!! 
Mas já chove em Faro,  espero que fique por mais um pouquixinho


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

Finalmente! Chove com bastante intensidade há já uns 20 minutos em Moura! E pelo radar parece que vai continuar por mais algum tempo! Assim, sim!


----------



## MikeCT (2 Nov 2017 às 19:45)

Maria Flor disse:


> Yes.... Chove!
> não sei por quanto tempo!!!
> Mas já chove em Faro,  espero que fique por mais um pouquixinho



Aqui na zona do liceu nem caiu gota ainda...


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 19:51)

Continua a chuva 
21,5 mm 
Atual de 15,0°C
Máxima do dia de 17,7°C
Mínima de 15,0°C
99% HR 
Pressão a 1014 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2017 às 20:09)

Por aqui, começou a chover e já parou.


----------



## Happy (2 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

Boas,

Por volta das 17:30 quando regressava de Lagos apanhei um autentico dilúvio entre a Mexilhoeira e a Penina, ninguém tinha coragem de passar os 30 Km e as escovas a funcionar no máximo e mesmo assim não conseguiam tirar a agua do vidro...

Já tinha saudades


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Nov 2017 às 20:38)

Opah, foi tão pouquixinho!!!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

Recomeça a chover em Arronches. Entretanto no Assumar está a cair o dilúvio
Em apenas 10 minutos o acumulado saltou de 6.8mm para* 10.8mm*  eco amarelo mesmo por cima da localidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 21:23)

Chove moderado por aqui.
Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Recomeça a chover em Arronches. Entretanto no Assumar está a cair o dilúvio
> Em apenas 10 minutos o acumulado saltou de 6.8mm para* 10.8mm*  eco amarelo mesmo por cima da localidade.



Fico contente de estar a chover bem ai no sul.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

DILÚVIOOO 
*13.5mm*


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

Em Monchique já não chove 
Vê-se abertas 
Acumulado de hoje , 22,5 mm
Já não foi nada mau 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (2 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

Em Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 2,6mm..vamos ver se a noite ainda trás mais alguma coisa


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

Pelo que vejo na precipitação acumulada  do país no site do weatherunderground , Monchique deve ter sido hoje o rei da chuva  22,5 acumulado ...fixe! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Vai chovendo por aqui, cerca de *8mm, *fraca a moderada óptima para os terrenos que bem precisam!
Castelo de Vide vai com 41mm
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO21#history


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 22:28)

Chuva moderada e persistente continua  Já choveu quase mais num dia do que no mês de outubro todo  de facto, 16.2mm é um valor facilmente ultrapassável. Com esta chuva, provavelmente a água vai voltar a correr na ribeira de Arronches. Ontem estive nos Mosteiros e corria bem até, mas tem muito caminho pela frente, precisa de ganhar corrente para chegar cá até mais abaixo.
*14.8mm*


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

O grande beneficiado foi o barlavento! Por volta das 17 30 apanhei grande chuvada na zona de Alcantarilha à ida para Portimão e foi sempre a chover. Em meia hora dentro de Portimão choveu sempre copiosamente. Na vinda apanhei sempre chuva forte na via do infante, curiosamente até à mesma zona de Alcantarilha, eram 18:30. Daí para a frente pouco choveu e do nó de Albufeira para Faro estava a estrada seca! Entretanto parei a meio caminho na zona de Vale Judeu onde só começou a chover já eram umas 19h15. Ainda choveu bem mas nada comparado com o que apanhei em Portimão. Por Faro deve ter chovido vem menos...enfim é o que temos

Ainda estou à espera de 2/3 bombas e de chegar-mos pelo menos aos 50 Os modelos nestas situações não acertam uma!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2017 às 22:52)

@trovoadas , este mês vamos ficar acima da média.  Ainda, vou ter bombas até sábado.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 23:37)

Parou de chover e a lua já espreita. Acumulado de hoje fica nos* 15.8mm*, excelente! 
Ambiente fresco e húmido, mesmo à outono! Sigo neste momento com *13,8ºC* e 100% hr


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 00:54)

A noite segue com abertas e com a presença da lua 
Está fresco , 13,8°C atuais 
95% HR 
Pressão a 1014 hPa 
Acumulado do dia 2 nov (22,5 mm)


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 01:53)

Relatório do mês de outubro ( nota: a partir do dia 3 outubro - data que comprei a minha estação Netatmo)

*October 2017*

*Temperaturas
*
Minimum Temperature 12.3 °C (22 de outubro)
Maximum Temperature 30.2 °C (28 de outubro)


*Rain
*
Monthly rainfall 33.2 mm  (18 de outubro)
Daily Maximum 28.8 mm

*Humidade
*
Minimum Humidity 22 %
Maximum Humidity 95 %
Average Humidity 58 %


----------



## aoc36 (3 Nov 2017 às 02:35)

Espanha deve ter íman para a chuva. É difícil chover alguma coisa de jeito!


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 13,6°C
Atual de 14,2°C
Céu nublado 
95% HR 
Pressão a 1013 hPa 










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia

A manhã acordou com muitas nuvens em Portalegre, graças à orografia, formando algum nevoeiro de rolo. Mais fresquinho e, no caminho para Arronches, muita neblina e algum sol.
Agora em Arronches, uns 16/17 ºC, sol entre neblina e vento fraco.
Que alegria ver os campos molhados e o verde a começar a rebentar


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

Começou chover em Monchique 
Vou hoje de comboio para o norte( Gondomar) mas irei acompanhar o acumulado aqui da vila através minha estação Netatmo 
16,6°C graus 
0,2 mm acumulado até agora 
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 12:00)

0,8 de acumulado
continua a chover
16,4ºC 
Céu muito nublado


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

Para já parou de chover
1,3 de acumulado
Céu com abertas neste momento
Aguarda-se mais chuva para hoje...
---------------------------------------------------------------
Irei acompanhar através da Aplicação da Netatmo do meu telemóvel ( estando em viagem de comboio e em Gondomar)
Regresso domingo!
Abraço amigos!


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

Já foi uma manhã muito bem regada. Durante a noite também choveu bem. Este evento abençoado do S.Pedro tem sido muito bom


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 13:41)

Por Arronches recomeçou o elemento mais precioso nesta situação de seca 
Aguaceiros fracos, mas é melhor do que nada 






Na falta do radar nacional, temos de usar o AEMET. Isto promete


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 14:13)

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã sem chuva, neste momento chove moderadamente 
Céu escuro a sul e SW. 
*0.7mm*


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

Aguaceiros fracos pelo centro de Portalegre, com algum vento.
Vamos lá S. Pedro sê lá um pouco mais generoso, assim é pouco.


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2017 às 14:29)

Xiiii que saudades destas torres!
O/SO de Odemira! Tudo no mar e lindo de morrer


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2017 às 14:38)

A estacao de Tavira nao emite desde ontem a noite. Castro Marim passou dos 10 mm. Choveu mais na serra desta vez. Estamos num mes de 70 a 100 mm de media, isto que choveu nao e nada. Precisamos de um temporal que deixe 200 mm em poucos dias, como em Dezembro de 2009.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

Boas,
Já dentro do comboio , sai de Sabóia em direção Lisboa e depois Porto ...
Para já não chove em Monchique , vi agora no meu tlm , através da aplicação da estação ..
17,1°C
81% HR 
Abertas de sol ....vamos lá ver se chove bem mais logo 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 15:20)

À pouco, a sul apareceu esta célula com bastante rotação:




Não ter o radar dinâmico é complicado mas provavelmente era esta célula que já está em Espanha mas que terá passado a sul daqui:








*1mm*


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 16:00)

Vai chovendo por aqui fraca a moderada, nada de especial.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2017 às 16:02)

frederico disse:


> A estacao de Tavira nao emite desde ontem a noite. Castro Marim passou dos 10 mm. Choveu mais na serra desta vez. Estamos num mes de 70 a 100 mm de media, isto que choveu nao e nada. Precisamos de um temporal que deixe 200 mm em poucos dias, como em Dezembro de 2009.



Agora tens uma estação na Manta Rota 
Instruções na minha assinatura.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2017 às 16:04)

Pela Manta Rota, Algarve deste evento levo acumulados 16.8 mm.

8.10 mm dos quais desde as 00h, hoje. 

Algumas trovoadas dispersas.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 16:10)

Que escuridão em Grândola , estou passar de comboio , o céu está carregado de nuvens ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 16:21)

A medida que estou a ir para norte, em direção a Lisboa, o céu está mais carregado e escuro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 16:34)

Alcácer do sal 
Chove neste momento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

Chove bem!


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 17:43)

Para já em Monchique não chove 
Máxima de 17,3°C
Mínima de 13,6°C
Atual de 16,1°C
Pressão a 1011 hPa 
81° HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (3 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

E ai está ela novamente depois de um interregno de algumas horas...chove torrencialmente aqui por Telheiras agora...
Mas trovoada...nope...nada até ao momento!

E diminui e piora, é impressionante a força e a quantidade com que cai, para passados minutos deixar de chover, ou chover com menos 90 por cento de intensidade...
bem, mas se continuar aqui por Lisboa como está agora, muita cheia vai haver esta noite...!


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Monchique 
Já chove 
Estou ver através minha estação online e tlm 
0,4 mm
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

E cai forte 
2,3 mm até agora 

Temperatura a descer 
15,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 18:41)

Continua,agora fraca 
2,8 mm
Total do dia até agora : 4,3 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Dia com alguma chuva e fim de tarde com sol. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2017 às 19:17)

aguaceiros fracos...

Faro não deve chegar aos 5mm.

aliás, 6.1mm


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Em Monchique também chuva fraca
14,4°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

Tudo na paz do senhor por aqui... chuva muito pouca e trovoada zero.
Esperam-se melhores dias.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

Para já não chove em Monchique 
4,3 mm acumulados total 
14,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tudo na paz do senhor por aqui... chuva muito pouca e trovoada zero.
> Esperam-se melhores dias.


Entretanto, alguns já vão precisando quase de um barco lá para as zonas de Lisboa  Chuvas torrenciais tendo em conta de como estavam os solos (duros que nem uma pedra), nem sempre é bom, vai tudo parar ás ribeiras e no dia a seguir já estão secas outra vez, já para não falar das inundações porque limpar sarjetas dá muito trabalho, pelos vistos. Aquilo que tem caído pelo menos aqui em Arronches é o ideal.
De madrugada ainda podemos vir a ter direito a mais qualquer coisa, pode ser que seja uma despedida em grande.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto, alguns já vão precisando quase de um barco lá para as zonas de Lisboa  É só pelos acumulados interessantes porque chuvas torrenciais tendo em conta de como estavam os solos (duros que nem uma pedra), vai tudo parar ás ribeiras e no dia a seguir já estão secas outra vez, já para falar das inundações porque limpar sarjetas dá muito trabalho, pelos vistos. Aquilo que tem caído pelo menos aqui em Arronches é o ideal.
> De madrugada ainda podemos vir a ter direito a mais qualquer coisa, pode ser que seja uma despedida em grande.


Em Lisboa são sortudos , chove para mundial ...
Aqui em Coimbra B (estação) para já não ...
Mesmo hoje em Monchique só tenho 4,3 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2017 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e tem chovido pouco mas tem. Esta tarde, ainda ouvi 2 bombons e nada mais. 

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC

Precipitação (ontem): 5 mm


----------



## aoc36 (3 Nov 2017 às 20:33)

Acabei de ouvir trovoada por Albufeira.

Ps: confirmo a este de Albufeira.


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Está a chover bem, mas bem agora! Puxadinha a vento e tudo


----------



## PO@Loulé (3 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Chuva forte por aqui  milagre


----------



## efcm (3 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

joralentejano disse:


> já para não falar das inundações porque limpar sarjetas dá muito trabalho,



Tenho de fazer a defesa da CM de cascais que na 3 e 4 feira andaram a limpar as valas de drenagem e as sarjetas, e hoje com um bocadinho de chuva deu inundação nos locais habituais...

Existe demasiado lixo nos terrenos que foi arrastado com as chuvas e entope tudo novamente


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Contei pelo menos 5 relâmpagos em Grândola. Mais um aguaceiro forte.
Como estou no telefone e o radar não está muito católico não consigo perceber se ainda vem mais chuva ou não...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 21:55)

Relâmpago a WSW


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Trovoada seguida em Grandola


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Chove mais agora... a ver se é desta que chove " decentemente".


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Festival eléctrico em grândola! Ainda não parou!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

jotasetubal disse:


> Festival eléctrico em grândola! Ainda não parou!


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Os avisos para trovoada são uma questão de perspetiva no continente. Quem duvida?

Trovadas frequentes e concentradas (laranja/vista global) _vs_ Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas (amarelo/_zoom_)


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Monchique recomeça a chover 
14,4°C 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

Cádiz com 60.4 mm, hoje. Entre as 15 e as 17 horas, caíram 58.6 mm. Espectáculo, quero a anexação do Algarve a Cádiz. 

As pipocas andam por aí, ali vai uma pipoca amarela a caminho de Huelva.  As mini pipocas ficam-se pelo Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Muito fraco por Faro! Apanhei um aguaceiro forte perto das 20h  mas de curta duração.  De resto, os acumulados falam por si...pelo menos no sotavento não devemos chegar aos 30mm desde 1 se Setembro. Incrível!

Ps: vejo muitas alfarrobeiras com diversos ramos secos. Já vi esse efeito associado a ataque de ratos, não sei se será esse o caso...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (3 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

Por aqui apareceu uma rajada do nada carregadinha de chuva, mandou o meu quadro de luz à baixo por alguns minutos


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

Dilúvio em Monchique 
Está cair bem 
8,6 acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 23:52)

De vez em quando vai chovendo, é notável que a precipitação dissipa-se antes de chegar aqui, com a luz da lua nota-se que as nuvens andam rapidamente. Bem, já foi um bom evento de qualquer das maneiras.
 Ambiente bem fresquinho! Sigo com* 13,3ºC* e 100% hr
*4.5mm
20.3mm* no total


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 00:17)

Depois da meia noite , 2,6 mm
Total até agora , dia 2 e 3 nov( 31,8 mm) 
Continua a chover, mas agora fraca 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Esteve quase toda a madrugada a chover e continua
Nevoeiro fechado.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia, 
Céu parcialmente nublado, já não chove ...
Mínima de 13,9°C
Atual de 16,3°C
Está madrugada rendeu 2,9 mm
Resumo do evento: quinta ( 21,5) 
Sexta ( 8,6 )
Hoje ( 2,9)
Total : 33 mm 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
85 % HR 
............
Agora virão dias de sol , noites frescas e não se sabe quando voltará a chover 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

Está chuviscar em Monchique 
0,3 mm 
18,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2017 às 11:09)

Bom dia,
Terminou agora de cair, provavelmente, o último aguaceiro deste evento.
Na estação mais próxima o acumulado é de *2.5mm*. Aqui em Arronches é de certeza superior porque acordei algumas vezes de noite a chover razoavelmente e neste momento enquanto tem estado a chover o acumulado na estação nem mexeu.
Total do evento: *22.8mm
*
Não é mau ter este acumulado nos primeiros 4 dias do mês mas pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias não irá chover, o que não é nada animador. Vem mais fresco é verdade mas também vento de leste que depressa irá fazer com que a água se evapore. É de referir que novembro é um dos meses mais chuvosos do ano por aqui, está muito longe da média. Fico feliz por ter chovido mas de nada nos valeu se só voltar a chover daqui a 2 semanas ou mais.
______
*14,1°C*


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 11:12)

Continua cair alguma chuva 

Acumulado desde meia noite : 5,1 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

Parece que o evento está a acabar neste momento ainda vai chovendo, mas deve ser a última...
Acumulados a variar entre os 7 e os 13mm aqui na zona desde as 0 horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

Boas.

Tem estado a chover por aqui constantemente com algum vento de vez em quando, agora sim, Outono.  

13,1ºC com 11,4mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 12:26)

Boas, 
Segundo a minha estação e app da Netatmo , já não chove em Monchique ...
16,2°C
5,1 mm acumulado hoje ( desde meia noite )....
.......................... 
Estou Lamego ( vim ver família) 
Por vezes chuvisca , 13°C na cidade e céu nublado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2017 às 12:30)

primeira sensação de frio desde... março, talvez. 

1 semana de tempo seco pela frente mas as coisas podem mudar na segunda parte do mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2017 às 12:55)

Boas, durante a noite ainda choveu qualquer coisita, pelas 3h da manhã e fez um bombom. 

Ontem: 2 mm
Hoje: 5 mm

Total: 12 mm

Já, era expectável, ser assim, a cut-off nunca iria descer de forma a atingir o Algarve melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

Choveu mais em Portalegre hoje de madrugada do que ontem e no dia anterior
Desde as 00h:
Portalegre (cidade): *17.1mm*
Entretanto, a EMA tem o pluviômetro entupido à que tempos 
Nas estações do IPMA mais próximas o total do evento foi:
Elvas: *26.3mm*
Portalegre (cidade): *25.5mm*
Boa Rega! Dentro do previsto portanto, não esteve previsto mais do que 30mm neste evento. É uma pena não continuar.
______________
Neste momento o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens escuras que já não devem dar mais nada. Vento moderado de NW
Tatual: *16,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Boas,
Máxima de *17,7ºC*
Noite bem fresca a caminho e assim irá ser a partir de agora. Sigo com* 13,5ºC* e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

Boas, está mais fresquinho, por aqui.  Já tenho saudades do calor. 

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 14.9ºC
actual: 16.0ºC

Em Cádiz, choveu mais 14 mm hoje, ou seja, 74.4 mm no total.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

Boas, 
Céu limpo esta hora em Monchique 
Amanhã já regresso à vila ... : )
Máxima de 18,2°C
Atual de 13,7°C
88% HR 
Pressão a subir 1020 hPa 
Vento de NW

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

Hoje já se sentiu algum frio por aqui, máxima de *15,5ºc.*
Vão começar a aparecer as primeiras geadas em alguns locais.


algarvio1980 disse:


> Já tenho saudades do calor.


Não digas isso nem a brincar, este ano já tivémos a nossa dose


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Nov 2017 às 00:51)

O evento dos últimos 3 dias rendeu pela Manta Rota um total de 26 mm.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (5 Nov 2017 às 00:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, está mais fresquinho, por aqui.  Já tenho saudades do calor.
> 
> Máxima: 22.3ºC
> mínima: 14.9ºC
> ...


Oi???!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia,
Já estou na estação Campanhã ( Porto ) pronto para voltar de novo a Monchique .........
....................
Segundo minha APP da Netatmo 
Mínima está noite de 10,6°C
Atual de 13,9°C
81% humidade 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Boas,
De volta aos dias de sol, mas desta vez com ambiente mais fresco. A chuva destes dias já fez com a água voltasse a uma das ribeiras, finalmente!
Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC*

Estive no forte local de inversão e quando sai de lá estavam 7ºC. Já deverá gear por lá esta noite. 
Aqui sigo *11,9ºC *e o vento ficou nulo.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

Boas,
já em Monchique
Máxima de 17,6ºC
Mínima de *10,6ºC*
Atual de *14,3ºC
64% hr *
Vento de Norte
Pressão a 1022 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 21:28)

Boas, 
Céu limpo 
Até se vê a lua estrelada 
Temperatura em descida , 12,6°C
Vento de norte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia 
Mínima fresca de 9,5°C
Atual de 16,7°C
Vento de Nordeste 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
56% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 17:20)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Mínima de *9,5ºC*
Máxima de *18,6ºC*
Atual de *16,7ºC*
Pressão a 1019 hPa
52% humidade
vento de Nordeste


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2017 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde,
A água regressou esta tarde ao rio Caia, finalmente!
O caudal é ainda muito fraco visto apenas uma das ribeiras é que corre e mesmo assim não é muito, vai enchendo aos poucos e poucos.





Ribeira de Caia mesmo em frente ainda completamente seca:




E aqui percebe-se o quão fraquinho é o caudal:




Fonte: Município de Arronches 
________
Dia de hoje muito agradável, ventoso durante a madrugada principalmente. Visibilidade excelente, era possível ver a serra de Aracena e tudo, finalmente respiramos um ar mais saudável.
Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *8,2ºC*

Temperatura a descer rapidamente, estão *12,1ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Visibilidade excelente, era possível ver a serra de Aracena e tudo



Off-Topic: referes-te às serras que vens após o cruzamento da Faia, quando começas a ver a vila?? Casualmente hoje tive a mesma dúvida, decidi cuscar com o Google Maps e creio que as serras que se vêm no horizonte são as Serras de Feria, pois Aracena fica mais para SW 
São praticamente 70 kms em linha recta


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: referes-te às serras que vens após o cruzamento da Faia, quando começas a ver a vila?? Casualmente hoje tive a mesma dúvida, decidi cuscar com o Google Maps e creio que as serras que se vêm no horizonte são as Serras de Feria, pois Aracena fica mais para SW
> São praticamente 70 kms em linha recta


Exatamente essas! Sim, pensei que fazia tudo parte do mesmo mas entretanto fui pesquisar e o Parque Natural da Serra de Aracena fica mais para sul. São essas, as belas serras onde crescem boas células e que por vezes, por aqui, nos dão bons eventos convectivos  Não deixa de ser impressionante a distância  e dá para perceber a excelente visibilidade que à muito que não tínhamos.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2017 às 18:31)

Aljezur (IPMA) com mínima horária de *1,9ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

Tarde agradável, de esplanada... noites frescas que fazem bem a quem tem calor como eu.

parece mentira mas faz 10 anos que escrevo neste forum.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

A mínima já foi batida à bastante tempo e irá continuar a ser até à meia noite. O vento já apareceu e já fez disparar a temperatura mas entretanto ausentou-se outra vez.
Mínima e temperatura atual: *5,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2017 às 08:32)

Bom dia,
Mínima de* 3,1°C*
Agora estão 12°C em Portalegre com vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2017 às 09:23)

Agreste disse:


> parece mentira mas faz 10 anos que escrevo neste forum.



Parabéns! 

Eu também fiz 10 anos de MeteoPT recentemente!


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2017 às 09:58)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 10,5°C
Atual de 15,6°C
51% HR 
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2017 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,
Dia de céu limpo
Vento de Norte
Máxima: *19.1 *(15:04) 
Mínima: *10.5* (07:33)
Atual: *17.1*ºC
Pressão a 1019 hPa
47% hr


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2017 às 18:19)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia bastante agradável! O sol queimava, algo perigoso para as constipações, vento fraco e fresco sempre presente. 
Máx: *22,7ºC*
Min: *3,1ºC*
Tatual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Boas,
Mínima de* 9,5ºc*.
Neste momento estão *12ºc* e vento moderado.

Entretanto aqui á volta a oeste de Castelo de Vide, esta estação vai em *6.3ºc*, após mínima de *3.4ºc, *zona também favorável a inversões nestas noites de céu limpo:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO21#history

Poucos kms ao " lado" no cento da cidade a temperatura é mais do dobro, *13.4ºc*:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE2

Só é pena,  esta zona ter escassez de estações.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

Vento fraco de leste a impedir a descida de temperatura, o facto de Arronches estar num cume faz com que muitas vezes o vento apareça e trave a inversão. Não é como grande parte dos locais propícios a inversão que normalmente são planos e abrigados. O facto de estar a cerca de 350m do rio também faz a diferença. 
Tenho um exemplo aqui perto, no forte local de inversão por volta das 21h estavam já 6ºC, entretanto, a essa mesma hora aqui na vila havia algum vento e ainda estavam 11ºC. 
Neste momento *8,4ºC* estáveis.

Amanhã a noite promete ser bastante ventosa nesta zona, o ARPEGE prevê rajadas de 55-60km/h. Lá se vai a pouca água que entrou nos solos!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Mínima mais baixa do que ontem, realmente sente-se mesmo mais frio.
Foi de* 2,7°C*
Agora *3,5°C* com vento nulo e céu limpo. A acalmia do vento faz toda a diferença.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia
Céu limpo
Mínima de 9,4°C
Atual de 14,6°C
Vento de norte 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Temperatura (°C)

Máxima: *17.3 (15:15) *

Mínima: *9.4 (07:51)*

Humidade (%)

Máxima: *92 (04:04) *
Mínima: *46 (17:00)*

Temperatura atual *15,5ºC
*
Vento de Norte
Pressão a 1022 hPa
60% hr


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Boas,
Tão bom ver isto assim, bem limpinho, intervenção muito útil e necessária! 
Antes:





Depois:




Fonte e mais fotos
_________
Por aqui dia com algumas nuvens altas e vento de norte, descida da temperatura máxima. Segundo as previsões o vento irá intensificar-se quando rodar para Nordeste, logo à noite.
Máx: *19,2ºC*
Min:* 2,7ºC*

Agora estão *12,2ºC *e o vento é fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

E pronto, passou-se de vento nulo para vento moderado a forte de Nordeste, do nada aqui em Arronches. Nem teve um aumento gradual. 
Temperatura subiu de 8,9ºC para *11,2ºC* em pouco tempo. Humidade a descer, aí vem a secura!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2017 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> E pronto, passou-se de vento nulo para vento moderado a forte de Nordeste, do nada aqui em Arronches. Nem teve um aumento gradual.
> Temperatura subiu de 8,9ºC para *11,2ºC* em pouco tempo. Humidade a descer, aí vem a secura!


Por aqui igual, alias o vento só acalmou durante a tarde.
Neste momento sopra moderado a forte de NE, sensação de grande frescura na rua.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

Boas,
Por Monchique está vento na rua 
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com alguma nebulosidade alta a SW. 

Máxima: 22.6ºC
mínima: 10.5ºC
actual: 14.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia,
Grande ventania tanto em Arronches como em Portalegre, grande sensação de frio. 
As rajadas durante a noite devem ter ultrapassado bem os 50km/h e continua bem forte em Portalegre, temperatura ronda os 8°C.
Mínima em Arronches de *6,7°C *


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 09:15)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 8,2°C
Atual de 10,9°C
61% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2017 às 12:37)

Boas,
Mínima mais baixa da temporada de* 5.8ºc*, mesmo com o vento de NE toda a noite.
Neste momento céu limpo e *11.2ºc*, hoje pouco vai aquecer.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 17:35)

Boas,

*Temperaturas*

Máxima: *15.4 (14:59) *
Mínima: 8.3 (07:49)

Atual de 13,0ºC
39% hr
Pressão a 1024 hPa

*Humidade*

Máximo: *68 (07:49) *
Mínimo: *34 (15:19)*

Nota: Por vezes o vento sopra forte de N/ NE o que causa uma sensação de desconforto térmico ...
Desde que estou em Monchique hoje foi o dia em que a temperatura máxima foi mais baixa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com vento de NE algo frescote aonde encana o vento. 

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC
actual: 13.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

Boa Noite,
Dia frio por aqui, principalmente devido ao vento de nordeste e em Portalegre já se sabe como é, quando estava à sombra até ficava com as mãos geladas. 
A mínima horária da EMA foi de 12,5ºC
Entretanto aqui em Arronches:
Máx: *15,9ºC*
Mínima e temperatura atual: *6,1ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Dia frescote por aqui, os extremos foram *5.8ºc/12.8ºc*, este vento constante de NE causa desconforte térmico.
Com o cair da noite o vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 23:58)

Noite de lua brilhante 
Temperatura atual de 9,9°C
50% HR 
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,7°C
Atual de 8,2°C
Vento de NE
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Nov 2017 às 09:02)

Entre as 2:00 e 8:00, *Aljezur* registou temperaturas sempre a rondar os 0ºC, atingindo os *-0,6ºC *às 7:00h. A essa hora, era a 2a estação mais fria da rede IPMA, só superada no outro ponto extremo do país, Miranda do Douro. Impressionante o poder da inversão naquele vale!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *1,9°C* registada bastante cedo. Entretanto, apareceu vento de leste e à hora que normalmente se regista a mínima já tinha 5,3°C. Não houve geada pois não houve muita humidade, ainda bem, este outono já está a ser suficientemente mau, geadas não fazem falta nenhuma.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 12:55)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 15,8°C
Humidade relativa de 41% 
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
Vento de NE


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Só para informar que estamos no 3º dia de geada e que a de hoje foi maior. Obrigada


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Sunset praia do Alvor (Dunas) Portimão 
17°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Boa noite, 
Máxima de 17,2°C
Mínima de 7,7°C
Atual de 14,2°C
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
45% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Entre as 2:00 e 8:00, *Aljezur* registou temperaturas sempre a rondar os 0ºC, atingindo os *-0,6ºC *às 7:00h. A essa hora, era a 2a estação mais fria da rede IPMA, só superada no outro ponto extremo do país, Miranda do Douro. Impressionante o poder da inversão naquele vale!



Boas Jorge,

É sem dúvida das estações mais interessantes.
Esta madrugada conseguiu estar em pé de igualdade com as estações mais frias.
Aquele vale gigante deve ser alimentado por ar frio de todo o lado, graças às dezenas e dezenas de valeiros em seu redor. Um dia destes perco um pouco tempo e vejo na carta militar quantos valeiros/ linhas de agua vao dar directamente ao vale principal, deve ser um numero astronómico.
Até pode existir um sector do vale que seja mais frio do que a zona da estação, isso é bastante comum nas inversões.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2017 às 13:29)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima de *2,3ºC*
Depois de mais uma noite fria a tarde segue agradável, verão de são Martinho em altas. 
Tatual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

Boa tarde
Mínima de 11,9ºC
Atual de 21,4ºC 
Hoje o dia está mais quente do que em dias anteriores
39% hr
Pressão a 1025 hPa


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 21,4°C
Mínima de 11,9°C
Atual de 15,3°C
60% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 11,4°C
Atual de 19,4°C
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
40% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde,
Manhã com nevoeiro, algo que costumava estar sempre presente quase todas as manhãs nesta zona e que agora raramente aparece. Mais vale isto do que geada, entretanto era bem localizado apenas na zona da vila, algumas fotos:
Não era daquele nevoeiro totalmente cerrado, era possível ver o céu azul e o sol de vez em quando tentava espreitar. Era notável também a densidade do nevoeiro da zona alta da vila para a mais baixa.









A qualidade desta foto não é a melhor porque foi tirada com o telemóvel mas dá para perceber que o nevoeiro se localizava apenas nas zonas baixas, foto tirada a 2 km de Arronches:




_________
Máx:* 22,5ºC*
Min: *2,1ºC *
Tatual: *13,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 17:40)

Boas,
O sol já se deitou ....
*Máxima* de *20,6°C
Mínima *de *11,4°C*
Atual de *16,2°C*
67% HR
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 08:56)

Bom dia, 
Nevoeiro matinal, não se vê o sol 
Todo o céu e serras cobertas de nevoeiro 
Mínima de 10,3°C
Atual de 10,8°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
96% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro o sol apareceu
Agora ao fim do dia já está fresco

Temperatura 

Máxima: *16.6 (13:43) *
Mínima: *10.3 (05:05)*

Humidade 

Máxima: 98 (08:27) 
Mínima: 58 (16:49)

Temperatura atual de *14,9ºC*
Humidade de 74ºC
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

A estação de Aljezur (IPMA) não deixa de surpreender. Foi das poucas a chegar aos negativos, ontem.
*-0,8ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (13 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

O tempo esta mesmo à ficar bom,  ainda esses dias tive ao pé de uma lareira soube tão bem! 
Quem se arrisca a fazer uma previsão de como será nosso querido e tão esperado inverno?!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 23:29)

Boas,
De volta à ventania de nordeste por aqui, rajadas certamente acima dos 50km/h.
Sensação bem fria lá fora, estão *9,9°C*


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,2°C
Atual de 16,5°C
41% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 17:15)

Boas,
Dia de sol (coisa frequente, infelizmente)
Máxima de *19,4ºC*
Mínima de *10,2ºC*
Atual de *16,7ºC*
Pressão a 1017 hPa
46% hr


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Boas,
Ventania até meio da madrugada, as rajadas eram bem fortes, entretanto acalmou dando lugar à inversão, a mínima não desceu mais porque teve várias horas sem descida significativa devido ao vento. Mais um dia de céu limpo, nada demais a relatar.
Máx: *18,2ºC*
Min: *4,1ºC*

Agora já vai arrefecendo bem com *4,5ºC*
À pouco no forte local de inversão a temperatura rondava 1/2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio. 

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC
actual: 12.8ºC

Amanhã, vou ver umas nuvenzinhas.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio.
> 
> Máxima: 19.7ºC
> mínima: 12.2ºC
> ...


Eu também, nuvens ....yes...já que não temos chuva ...  
Temperatura atual 12,1°C
67% HR 
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Nov 2017 às 09:15)

Mértola com mínima de 2,1ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia amigos,
Céu encoberto , com muitas nuvens 
Mínima de 10,8°C
Atual de 14,8°C
77% HR 
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2017 às 11:37)

Não fossem o @joselamego e o @joralentejano e este tópico estava quase ás moscas...
Os dias passam e nada de relevante se passa.
Hoje mais um dia de céu limpo e a temperatura ronda os 15ºc.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

É impressionante!
A mínima horária da estação de Aljezur (IPMA) foi de *0,0ºC *(ás 7h), e às 11h já era estação mais quente de toda a rede, com *19,4ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens , muitas vezes o sol nem apareceu...
*Máxima* de *17.1
Mínima *de *10,8ºC*
Atual de *14,9ºC*
Vento de SW
Pressão a 1017 hPa
76% hr


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não fossem o @joselamego e o @joralentejano e este tópico estava quase ás moscas...
> Os dias passam e nada de relevante se passa.
> Hoje mais um dia de céu limpo e a temperatura ronda os 15ºc.


Não fosse ter mínimas interessantes que sempre vão variando de dia para dia e também raramente postava.
Gosto muito de postar no fórum mas estar sempre a postar que o céu está limpo, torna-se monótono.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Boa Noite,
Arronches, teve hoje a primeira geada e temperatura negativa da época, era fraca porque não havia muita humidade e ainda bem, a geada vem queimar o pouco que há. Entretanto, mais um dia de céu limpo e temperatura agradável. É com cada choque térmico todos os dias...Quando estava a sair de Arronches passei junto ao rio com -3ºC e cheguei a Portalegre com 11ºC 
Máx: *21,3ºC*
Min: *-0,3ºC*
Tatual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC
actual: 13.3ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Arronches, teve hoje a primeira geada e temperatura negativa da época, era fraca porque não havia muita humidade e ainda bem, a geada vem queimar o pouco que há.



Off-topic: hoje vais ter outra negativa e aposto que será bem fresquinha... Não se pode andar na rua a estas horas...
O preocupante é a percentagem da humidade, que acredito estar também bastante baixo. Já estou a sentir os seus efeitos nas mãos, bastante secas e com algum incómodo nas articulações...

Boa noite para todos

Em Arronches, noite gélida, quase sem vento, céu limpo e aposto que com temperaturas bem baixas, próximas dos 3º C a 5 ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-topic: hoje vais ter outra negativa e aposto que será bem fresquinha... Não se pode andar na rua a estas horas...
> O preocupante é a percentagem da humidade, que acredito estar também bastante baixo. Já estou a sentir os seus efeitos nas mãos, bastante secas e com algum incómodo nas articulações...
> 
> Boa noite para todos
> ...


Sim, é verdade! Mas prefiro que não haja muita humidade, assim não há grandes geadas que estraguem o pouco que ainda resiste a esta seca. Os próximos dias prometem continuar a ser agradáveis durante o dia mas as noites já serão bem gélidas. 
Sigo então com *4,1ºC* e 57% de hr.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 21:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas prefiro que não haja muita humidade, assim não há grandes geadas que estraguem o pouco que ainda resiste a esta seca.



Off-Topic: @joralentejano, mil vezes melhor a geada branca com humidade (até é uma forma de hidratação das plantas) do que uma geada com índices baixos de humidade. Isso dá origem às geadas negras...  Se houve algum vento, pior, dado que não há praticamente humidade nos solos nem no ar...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @joralentejano, mil vezes melhor a geada branca com humidade (até é uma forma de hidratação das plantas) do que uma geada com índices baixos de humidade. Isso dá origem às geadas negras...  Se houve algum vento, pior, dado que não há praticamente humidade nos solos nem no ar...


Já não sei o que será melhor sinceramente. Só mesmo os nevoeiros e esse fenómeno tem sido bastante raro por aqui, algo que aparecia várias manhãs seguidas durante este tempo tão estável. Sempre poderia ajudar a manter a humidade nos solos mas com o ar tão seco é impossível, já vejo em alguns locais a pouca erva que há a ficar amarela.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> É impressionante!
> A mínima horária da estação de Aljezur (IPMA) foi de *0,0ºC *(ás 7h), e às 11h já era estação mais quente de toda a rede, com *19,4ºC*.



Neste altura do ano é quase sempre uma das estações com registos de máximas mais elevados. Em termos de mínima, é uma fábrica de geada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Mértola já com 9,7ºC, mais uma noite com temperatura muito baixa.
podem seguir as temperaturas das minhas estações aqui: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-0,1°C* 
Geada praticamente inexistente, apenas nos locais mais abrigados.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 10,2°C
Atual de 15,5°C
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

Boa noite 
Dia de céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,2°C
Máxima de 19,1°C
Atual de 12,3°C
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 12:44)

Boa tarde
Mínima de 10,8ºC
Atual de 20,5ºC
Céu limpo
vento de SE
Pressão a 1021 hPa
42% hr


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 17:58)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou mais uma vez, com geada mas mal o sol nasce começa logo a aquecer bem. Tarde primaveril.
Máx: *23,3ºC*
Min: *-0,2ºC*
Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 19:11)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 20,9°C
Mínima de 10,8°C
Atual de 14,3°C
61% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fresquinha. 

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 8.9ºC
actual: 13.3ºC

Em Monchique, bem mais quentinho.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fresquinha.
> 
> Máxima: 19.7ºC
> mínima: 8.9ºC
> ...


Verdade, hoje por Monchique mais quentinho, relativamente a outros dias que tive máximas e mínimas mais baixas .... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 16:23)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia de sol
Máxima de *20,1ºC*
Mínima de *11,8ºC*
Atual de *19,2ºC*
Pressão a 1018 hPa
68% hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2017 às 22:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
actual: 10.9ºC

Está tudo molhado com a humidade, até dá para ver a nossa respiração.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 00:44)

Boa noite ,
Noite amena por Monchique 
14,4°C
53% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
Vento de Norte 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

Boa Noite,
Fim de semana atarefado na apanha da azeitona.  Os dias têm sido bastante agradáveis, não me importava que fossem sempre assim, desde que chovesse...
A situação dos campos é tão triste, mal se vê erva, apenas se vê nas bermas das estradas e nos campos já semeados. As árvores lá vão começando a ter aos poucos e poucos cores de outono:





Sempre temos a sorte de ter alguma água na ribeira:




Esta levada também corre um pequeno fio de água, sempre dá para regar, coisa que nunca pensei fazer quase no final de Novembro 




Ribeiro proveniente da mesma:




Este furo a 91m de profundidade foi a salvação no verão:




__________________
Máx: *23,7ºC*
Min: *0,5ºC*
Tatual: *8,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de *21°C*
Mínima de *11,8°C*
Atual de *13,8°C*
Pressão a 1021 hPa
55% HR








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 07:31)

Bom Dia,
Manhã gelada. 
Mínima de* -1,0°C *
Agora estão* -0,7°C* com 70% HR. A geada é apenas visível em locais abrigados.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 13:31)

*23,5ºC *por aqui. De manhã não sentia as mãos e agora pouco falta para ficar em manga curta.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 13:34)

Boa tarde ,
Mínima de 11,7°C
Agora 20,4°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
44% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (20 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

A passar uns dias em sagres confirma-se o tempo invernoso


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 00:55)

Boa noite
Máxima de 20,5ºC
Mínima de 11,7ºC
Atual de 13,6ºC
45% hr


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
Mínima ainda mais baixa que ontem, foi de *-1,3°C*
Agora estão* -1,1°C* e 74% hr


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia ,
Aqui noite e madrugada mais amena 
12,8°C
Temperatura atual de 14,7°C
Vento de SE
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
74% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 18:47)

Boa noite,
Hoje a máxima foi um pouco menor do que em dias anteriores *19,1ºC*
Mínima de *12,8ºC*
Atual de *14,2ºC*
Pressão a 1019 hPa
72% hr


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

Impressionantes as mínimas que têm estado por Portalegre  Desde o dia 16 Novembro que é a estação com mínimas mais altas da rede IPMA ...

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Portalegre


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 19:08)

remember disse:


> Impressionantes as mínimas que têm estado por Portalegre  Desde o dia 16 Novembro que é a estação com mínimas mais altas da rede IPMA ...


Aqui em Monchique as minhas 3 estações tem dado de mínimas na ordem dos 11/12/13 graus 
Deve ser tb das mais altas do país 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

E eu com mínimas na ordem dos 5/6ºC, isto não se entende...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

remember disse:


> Impressionantes as mínimas que têm estado por Portalegre  Desde o dia 16 Novembro que é a estação com mínimas mais altas da rede IPMA ...
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Portalegre


É verdade, não deixa de ser irônico que até mesmo junto ao litoral tem estado mais frio, as temperaturas tem estado bem acima do normal, por norma o mês de novembro já é frio, ou pelo menos era


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, embora a sul vi alguma nebulosidade. 

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 12.4ºC

Não deixa, de ser estranho as mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC que tenho tido, por aqui, o mais estranho ainda é a estação de Tavira registar mínimas até mais baixas do que eu, sendo a estação de Tavira aquela que regista as mínimas mais elevadas do Algarve.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, embora a sul vi alguma nebulosidade.
> 
> Máxima: 19.6ºC
> mínima: 9.8ºC
> ...


Aqui Monchique tenho tido 12/13 graus de mínima ....ainda agora estão 13°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia ,
Hoje Monchique acordou com nevoeiro 
Agora céu parcialmente nublado , algumas nuvens cobrem por vezes o sol 
Está uma manhã ventosa 
Mínima de 11,8°C
Atual de 16,7°C
82% HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 17,4°C
Pressão a 1014 hPa 
77% HR 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

Boas,
Também o dia foi nublado por aqui, algo raro nos últimos tempos.
Para amanhã espero pouca chuva, tanto que hoje já reguei o jardim, pois não acredito que vá cair alguma coisa de jeito.
Estão cerca de 14 graus.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 10:23)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuva 
Mínima de 15,1°C
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
95% HR 
Atual de 16,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 12:07)

Boas,
O dia começou húmido e com nevoeiro.
Neste momento sol e muita palha no céu.
Vou aproveitar a hora de almoço para ir regar as minhas couves que tenho no quintal.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Nov 2017 às 15:51)

Pessoal do Alentejo, ainda não há molho?


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 16:18)

Aqui Monchique já choveu 
1 mm acumulado 
Por vezes chuvisca 
16,2°C temperatura atual 
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (23 Nov 2017 às 16:48)

Olá boa tarde! Pelo Crato já chove!


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

Pelo que sei em Portalegre já chove. Em Arronches vai ser questão de minutos, pois finalmente temos uma tarde com "cara de poucos amigos"


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada por aqui, com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 17:06)

Chove bem em Monchique 
2,1° mm
16,1°C temperatura 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

3,3   mm de acumulado 
Parou para já !
15,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

Tem estado a cair bem na última hora


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 18:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> O dia começou húmido e com nevoeiro.
> Neste momento sol e muita palha no céu.
> Vou aproveitar a hora de almoço para ir regar as minhas couves que tenho no quintal.





Davidmpb disse:


> Tem estado a cair bem na última hora




Sempre foste regar as couves? Se calhar não precisavas...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2017 às 18:52)

Boa Noite,
Final de tarde com mais chuva do que o que estava à espera.  Tem estado a chover desde as 17h e parou agora, teve alguns momentos em que chovia bem, nada de torrencial e ainda bem pois não é isso que é necessário.
Este evento deve estar terminado por aqui mas sempre deu para regar qualquer coisa. Infelizmente, grande parte da região sul não teve nada de jeito, pode ser que na próxima semana seja compensada.
*6mm*
Tatual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

Boa noite ,
Toda a vila coberta de nevoeiro 
Chuva hoje total de 4,2 mm acumulado ...
15,5°C atual
Máxima de 18,4°C.....
...................................
Já comprei o medronho 
Agora aguardar os 8 mm acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de céu nublado e a chuva desapareceu do radar. 

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC

@joselamego , compraste o medronho ou a garrafa com medronho.  Ainda o pessoal, acredita que vais beber a garrafa toda,


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

Aqui está o medronho e a melosa.
Para testemunharem 


16°C atuais 
100% humidade relativa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2017 às 21:23)

O meu face diz isto: 







Aproveita o sol, ou seja, aproveita a vida.  Até, o face goza. 

@joselamego , compraste na loja do mel e do medronho?


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

Por aqui a chuva rendeu entre 8/9mm, nas 2 horas que choveu.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O meu face diz isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava fechado quando sai da escola...Comprei no inter


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

@joselamego é valente!


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

Precipitação acumulada:
Serpa - 0,8mm
Bemposta - 0,6mm
Beja - 3,0mm
Amareleja - 0,0mm
Mértola - 0,6mm
Moura - 0,0mm
Marvão - 8,3mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

joselamego disse:


> Estava fechado quando sai da escola...Comprei no inter
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Vendem lá, uns produtos excelentes, como mel, medronho, compotas (mas devia estar estragada deu-me na barriga, também comi metade do frasco ) e outros produtos daí da serra, é um pouco carote mas vale a pena. 

Por aqui, está tudo molhado da humidade, já é a 3ª noite seguida que cai humidade que molha tudo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

só para escrever sobre as orvalheiras que têm caido nos últimos 2 dias. A da noite passada foi como se tivesse chovido.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2017 às 23:13)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui está o medronho e a melosa.



apenas medronho com a % de alcool escrita à mão... 
a bebida da esquerda é para as senhoras.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 00:02)

Agreste disse:


> apenas medronho com a % de alcool escrita à mão...
> a bebida da esquerda é para as senhoras.


A beber se vier 8 mm até segunda, apenas Medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vendem lá, uns produtos excelentes, como mel, medronho, compotas (mas devia estar estragada deu-me na barriga, também comi metade do frasco ) e outros produtos daí da serra, é um pouco carote mas vale a pena.
> 
> Por aqui, está tudo molhado da humidade, já é a 3ª noite seguida que cai humidade que molha tudo.


Já me disseram que sim, vendem bons produtos: compotas, bebidas, doces, etc 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2017 às 03:29)

Que dilúvio em Arronches à mais de 10min, até acordei com o barulho!
Não estava mesmo nada à espera, agora foi mesmo uma grande surpresa.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 08:10)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Nevoeiro na serra 
Mínima de 15°C
Atual de 15,3°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
97% HR 
Acumulado de ontem (4,3 mm) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (24 Nov 2017 às 08:52)

Boas,

Como estou na Fronteira entre Litoral Centro e Sul, vou postando nos dois Separadores.

A norte do Tejo - Abrantes - +/- 11mm
A sul do Tejo - Ponte de Sôr - +/- 5 mm (fraco, a frente passou de raspão)


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui está o medronho e a melosa.
> Para testemunharem
> 
> 
> ...



Off-Topic: Estás a 3,8 mm de 50,4% de uma bela piela


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 12:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Estás a 3,8 mm de 50,4% de uma bela piela


E eu prometi até segunda ...já vi previsões e estou feito ...
Tenho agora 4,3 mm de ontem 
Ainda chego segunda aos 8 mm: hulmao.
 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2017 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui, para além da grande chuvada que caiu de madrugada não choveu mais. O dia amanheceu cinzento e com nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas mas agora já há sol com algumas nuvens altas. Foi um aguaceiro bastante localizado, a estação do Assumar segue hoje com só *0.3mm*. Entretanto aqui em Arronches diria que caiu bem mais que 5mm. 
O total mensal nesta estação está nos *29.5mm*. Vamos ver se para a próxima semana aumenta mais um pouco.
Mínima bastante amena, foi de *12,9ºC*
Agora sigo com uns agradáveis *20,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

Boa tarde amigos, 
Fiz viagem até  Beja ( Alentejo)
Domingo regresso até Monchique , ainda a tempo da piela do Medronho 
Aqui Beja estão 21°C ( sensor meu carro )
Céu coberto por nuvens altas 
.......................
Segundo a minha APP da Netatmo : 
Monchique 

Máxima de 19,3°C
Atual de 18,4°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
58 %

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 09:30)

Nas imagens de satélite e no radar parece que em Setúbal e Alto Alentejo está a chover bem...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Nov 2017 às 09:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite e no radar parece que em Setúbal e Alto Alentejo está a chover bem...



Pois parece , e a sul daqui está negro , vamos ver se chove hoje . pode ser que sim .


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Nov 2017 às 09:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite e no radar parece que em Setúbal e Alto Alentejo está a chover bem...


As imagens de radar em Setúbal são uma ilusão. Reporto de Setúbal e não chove nada. Cai um ou outro pingo a espaços.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> As imagens de radar em Setúbal são uma ilusão. Reporto de Setúbal e não chove nada. Cai um ou outro pingo a espaços.


A sério? Que pena... pode ser que ainda venha.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2017 às 09:54)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> As imagens de radar em Setúbal são uma ilusão. Reporto de Setúbal e não chove nada. Cai um ou outro pingo a espaços.


É verdade confirmo, são bem enganadoras, vento muito fraco a nulo e de vez em quando caem uns pingos isolados.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 11:14)

Setúbal 0,4mm e palha com fartura...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal 0,4mm e palha com fartura...


Parece impossível...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal 0,4mm e palha com fartura...


Ainda tás melhor que eu que tenho 0... nem deve chover aqui no fim-de-semana, se cair alguma coisa será mais para sul.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 12:34)

Bom dia ,
Por Beja céu muito nublado 
Temperatura atual 16°C

.........................

Monchique ( dados minha APP Netatmo) 

Mínima 14°C
Atual de 16,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado por Beja 
Temperatura atual de 19°C
Por vezes chuvisca ou cai pingos 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2017 às 17:27)

Josélamego nao vai haver medronho penso eu a julgar pelas previsões, safaste-te por pouco


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 17:48)

Meteofan disse:


> Josélamego nao vai haver medronho penso eu a julgar pelas previsões, safaste-te por pouco


Terça já vai chover ....
Mas pelos modelos segunda da só 2/3 mm 
Safei me por pouco 
Amanhã regresso a Monchique 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e não passa disto. quando é que volta o sol, já que não chove mais vale estar sol. 

Hoje, foi dia de queimadas, era fumarada por todos os lados. Lá, fiz uma grande fumarola para queimar tudo. 

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

Mas, como faço todos os anos, liguei pra os bombeiros e estava tudo ok e depois liguei quando a queimada terminou. Pelo menos, aqui os bombeiros da minha cidade pedem sempre para ligar quando se faz queimada e quando a queimada termina. 

Por esse país fora, muitas toneladas de CO2 foram lançadas com as queimadas. 

Quanto, à chuva da próxima semana, estou a vê-la pelo canudo, o GFS só coloca 4 mm, o ECM está um pouco melhor, mas assim está a diminuir.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

Boa Noite,
Dia com céu nublado! Algum nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã. 
Máx: *18,1ºC*
Min: *7,9ºC
*
Neste momento, há algum nevoeiro junto ao rio. Estão *9,2ºC* com 97% hr


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

Boa tarde 
Por Beja céu parcialmente nublado 18°C
Mínima de 13°C
Logo já estarei de volta a Monchique 
...........
APP da Netatmo 

Monchique 

Mínima de 14°C
Atual de 19,3°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2017 às 19:17)

Boa noite 
Já em Monchique 
Máxima de 20,4°C
Atual de 15,5°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2017 às 21:05)

Cenário dantesco hoje na viagem para Lisboa! De Messines a Ourique foi onde vi os piores cenários praticamente sem um cabelo de erva mas no geral o cenário está péssimo! Os sobreiros estão a secar a uma velocidade impressionante e em todas as manchas florestais vi núcleos de árvores secas. As ovelhas pastam nos calhaus! 


De resto nada a acrescentar tirando o tempo abafado hoje de manhã pelo Algarve e sensação mais fresca pelo Alentejo e Lisboa.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Cenário dantesco hoje na viagem para Lisboa! De Messines a Ourique foi onde vi os piores cenários praticamente sem um cabelo de erva mas no geral o cenário está péssimo! Os sobreiros estão a secar a uma velocidade impressionante e em todas as manchas florestais vi núcleos de árvores secas. As ovelhas pastam nos calhaus!
> 
> 
> De resto nada a acrescentar tirando o tempo abafado hoje de manhã pelo Algarve e sensação mais fresca pelo Alentejo e Lisboa.


É realmente um cenário horrível! 26 de novembro e apenas há erva nas bermas das estradas e nos terrenos semeados e mesmo assim é escassa, já para não falar de barragens e cursos de água completamente secos. Arronches só não vê o rio Caia totalmente seco neste momento porque a nascente da Ribeira de Arronches é extremamente forte, que nem sequer secou no verão mas não tinha força suficiente para chegar cá abaixo, entretanto as chuvas do inicio de novembro ajudaram. De resto, a outra ribeira continua completamente seca. As perspetivas de chuva para o inicio de Dezembro já foram pelo cano, resta terça-feira que de nada vem adiantar para depois vir vento de leste novamente tal como estes últimos dias.  Estamos muito mal, mesmo. Também já não são só os sobreiros, na encosta da Serra de São Mamede e da Penha junto à cidade de Portalegre só se vêm pinheiros e eucaliptos a secarem, e só por estes estarem a secar podemos concluir que não há água no solo.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

Boas, 
Dia com duas caras : manhã de abertas e sol 
Tarde com céu nublado e já fresco 
Máxima de 17,8
Mínima de 14,3°C
Atual de 15,4°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
82% HR 
Céu muito nublado com aspecto que vai chover ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com duas caras : manhã de abertas e sol
> Tarde com céu nublado e já fresco
> Máxima de 17,8
> ...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Boas,
Pinga grosso por aqui


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


>


Ehhhh....
Já não vai a tempo dos 8 mm total até 23.59 de hoje ....
Safei-me 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

joselamego disse:


> Ehhhh....
> Já não vai a tempo dos 8 mm total até 23.59 de hoje ....
> Safei-me
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Vai a tempo, sim senhor, vai mesmo em fila para Monchique. 

@Dias Miguel , parece que o nosso amigo quer fugir do Medronho, se ultrapassar os 8 mm, é um copo por cada 1 mm.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e nada mais.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 20:23)

joselamego, vais-te safar por pouco 

Tens a estaçao online para ver os dados?


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

Meteofan disse:


> joselamego, vais-te safar por pouco
> 
> Tens a estaçao online para ver os dados?


Está online no site weatherunderground 
imonchiq6 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2017 às 20:49)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu nublado, alguns pingos à pouco. Chuva decente só espero amanhã, os modelos até estão a prever uma boa rega, vamos ver se se concretiza! Só é pena não continuar e vir tempo frio e seco.
Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *8,8ºC*
Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 21:05)

Já chuvisca por Monchique 
14,8°C
0,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

joselamego disse:


> Já chuvisca por Monchique
> 14,8°C
> 0,2 mm acumulado
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Estás lixado ahah


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 21:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Estás lixado ahah


Nepias amigo, 
Só chuvisca, amanhã é que virá mais chuva 
Estou safo , até 23,59 h ..
,

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (27 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

Começa a pingar em Faro!!!


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Em Monchique , já não chove 
Acumulado de 0,4 mm
Já não vou beber o medronho , mas envio foto 

14,6°C
94% HR 
1024 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

Para amanhã probabilidade de precipitação superior a 10mm...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/pre...icos?dia=mna&zona=penyb&f=probprecip&img=var3

Estamos cada vez piores!


----------



## MikeCT (27 Nov 2017 às 23:00)

Em Faro (cidade) foi uma fartura...0,2mm e já parou


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

joselamego disse:


> Em Monchique , já não chove
> Acumulado de 0,4 mm
> Já não vou beber o medronho , mas envio foto
> 
> ...



Fosse eu, já tinha emborcado. 

Sem trovoadas não vamos lá. Que venham as trovoadas e as chuvas diluvianas.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (28 Nov 2017 às 00:21)

joselamego disse:


> Em Monchique , já não chove
> Acumulado de 0,4 mm
> Já não vou beber o medronho , mas envio foto
> 14,6°C
> ...


Este medronho é de Monchique?
Gosto muito de um belo medronho depois das refeições,  mas tem que ser bom


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 00:58)

Maria Flor disse:


> Este medronho é de Monchique?
> Gosto muito de um belo medronho depois das refeições,  mas tem que ser bom


Este medronho é de Monchique, justamente da serra, é dos melhores...Pode acreditar Maria Flor 
É de beber, degustar, aproveitar e chorar por mais! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 10:37)

Boas, 
Choveu fraco quase toda a madrugada e continua, mas agora está aumentar de intensidade


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 10:39)

Pessoal do Alentejo, como tem sido a manhã por aí? Muita chuvinha? O radar parece indicar que sim!


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia Malta 
Aqui Monchique , para já sem chuva 
Céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuva 
Temperatura mínima de 13,9°C
Atual de 15,2°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
96% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Choveu fraco quase toda a madrugada e continua, mas agora está aumentar de intensidade


baixo Alentejo nada....


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 11:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> baixo Alentejo nada....


Pode ser que para a tarde melhore para aí, aqui até tem estado a chover razoavelmente bem...


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2017 às 11:37)

joselamego disse:


> Em Monchique , já não chove
> Acumulado de 0,4 mm
> Já não vou beber o medronho , mas envio foto
> 
> ...






também quero  ando a ver se para o ano encontro medronheiros no meio selvagem para fazer, só que é preciso muita quantidade de medronhos!! e medronheiros sem dono há poucos o que é pena, e também o alambique do meu tio é grande logo tem de levar muita pasta.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

O pessoal anda muito impaciente...
O alentejo que se prepare:


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 12:27)

Norther disse:


> também quero  ando a ver se para o ano encontro medronheiros no meio selvagem para fazer, só que é preciso muita quantidade de medronhos!! e medronheiros sem dono há poucos o que é pena, e também o alambique do meu tio é grande logo tem de levar muita pasta.


Fazes bem...também gosto de medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 12:32)

Bom aguaceiro que tem estado a cair, já teve eco amarelo aqui em cima


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

Boas,
Chuva fraca a manhã toda, boa para os solos. 
*3.3mm *


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 14:49)

Boas,
Já chove em monchique 
Cai bem 
Hoje vai passar os 8 mm
Temperatura atual de 16,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 14:52)

O,3 mm
Vai subindo 
Uauuuu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 14:53)

Instabilidade a perder intensidade à medida que avança para o interior


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 15:04)

Deve estar potente lá para os lados de Vila do Bispo/Sagres:


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

Uauuu
Chuva e trovões 
Já ouvi ao longe da serra um ronco
0,8 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deve estar potente lá para os lados de Vila do Bispo/Sagres:





joselamego disse:


> Uauuu
> Chuva e trovões
> Já ouvi ao longe da serra um ronco
> 0,8 mm



Fabulosa célula


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:24)

Espectáculo de trovoada:
















cerca de oitenta descargas em 20 minutos:


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Absoluto dilúvio em Portimão, com forte trovoada à mistura


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Instabilidade a perder intensidade à medida que avança para o interior



Esta célula entre Aljustrel, Beja, Serpa parece manter-se:


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

Continua a chover bem 
1,2 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

GoN_dC disse:


> Absoluto dilúvio em Portimão, com forte trovoada à mistura



Célula extensa e de ecos laranja:






Movimento para W-WNW.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Chove para mundial 
Não contava 
Está escuro , parece noite 
Ouvi de novo outro ronco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Isto pode dar problemas em Albufeira se continuar com esta força:


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

2 mm acumulado e a subir 
16°C 
Que dilúvio , Jesus ! 
Até ronca !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

Célula de Beja a caminho de Serpa teve boa actividade eléctrica:











Um pouco menos intensos mas mais extensos os ecos de radar associados.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

Continua .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

Por Albufeira já se ouve bem a trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

joselamego disse:


> 2 mm acumulado e a subir
> 16°C
> Que dilúvio , Jesus !
> Até ronca !
> ...



Ecos amarelos sobre Monchique. Célula de Portimão mantém-se intensa:


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

joselamego disse:


> Que dilúvio , Jesus !
> Até ronca !



Off-Topic: também quer medronho 

Boa tarde

Por Arronches, tivemos chuva continua durante a manhã e o início da tarde. Por agora não chove, mas devemos ter mais precipitação até ao final do dia. 
Começa a sentir-se um pouco mais de frio, o qual será reforçado a partir de amanhã.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: também quer medronho
> 
> Boa tarde
> 
> ...


Medronho , água , trovão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

Célula já terá passado em Lagoa, a chegar a Armação de Pêra, já chove em Albufeira?


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 15:58)

Albufeira ainda não chove. Mas a trovoada está com força mas ainda nada de seguido


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 16:00)

15,8° C 
Pressão a descer 1024 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:05)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

Rasto de DEA da célula do Algarve:






Perto de três centenas.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Está a escurecer bastante e a chover fraco


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

Duas bombás de seguida. Isto promete


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

Chove com bastante intensidade. Pena não ter o pluviômetro instalado


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Grande dilúvio!!!!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (28 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Uaauu.. Já se ouve o runfar dos tambores!!


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

Albufeira já está a meter água. Nada de especial mas com esta chuva Nd de mais já assim está


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

aoc36 disse:


> Duas bombás de seguida. Isto promete



Uma delas foi esta:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

Recomeça a chover por Arronches e desta vez o radar já não engana. Chuva moderada  De manhã havia um eco quase vermelho por cima de Portalegre e a intensidade não passava de fraca/moderada.
*3.9mm 
12,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:20)

aoc36 disse:


> Albufeira já está a meter água. Nada de especial mas com esta chuva Nd de mais já assim está



Nesta altura do ano e com o pouco que tem chovido ninguém se lembrou que era preciso limpar ribeiras, condutas, sarjetas, etc

O percurso, a dimensão e a persistência da célula são notáveis. Espero que o pessoal do Algarve tenha conseguido registos de imagens interessantes.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Descargas brutais e numerosas em nova reactivação sobre as serras:


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

É de rir!!!


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:26)

Problemas na certa na A22: focos de ecos laranja/vermelho ao longo da via:


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:26)

Chove de novo torrencial 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

Tavira está a apanhar em grande.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

Isto pode ser grave para Tavira:











Movimento para Leste


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Vai chovendo por aqui.
10mm


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Trovoada continua intensa sobre Tavira:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Por aqui, reina a paz e a tranquilidade.  

PS: Começou a chover de forma torrencial. Habemos chuva.   Só vale lá, com trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 17:50)

Brutal célula a descarregar sobre a área de Tavira e arredores:

















Descargas ja chegaram a VRSA.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

Monchique 
Para já não chove 
Mas deve estar a vir mais a caminho 
15,5°C
Pressão em 1013 hPa 
99% HR 
Acumulado de 4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 18:12)

A estação IPMA de Portimão (aeródromo) acumulou *15,3 mm* entre as 15h e as 16h.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Em Faro (cidade) passou grande parte da chuva a norte, neste momento ainda chove e 5,0mm acumulados. Vim das Gambelas, a 4 km de Faro e choveu durante 25 min copiosamente.
Na estação que tenho no Corotelo, perto de S. Brás de Alportel vou com 13mm de acumulado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 18:28)

Depois de 10 minutos de chuva diluviana, com rajadas de vento a acompanhar. Agora, estoira as bombas, mas não chove.

Em Olhão, existe inundações e um pouco por todo o Algarve, concretamente, em Albufeira, Portimão e Faro.

O grosso da precipitação, está a passar a sul, senão era o bonito.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Monchique, recomeça a chover 
15,7°C
Pressão a 1012 hPa 
99% HR 
Chuva moderada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Continua a chover moderado 
4,6 mm
E Alentejo chove ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Armação de Pera esta tarde:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

A célula que passou a N daqui, quase de noite.






O acumulado, por aqui, foi de 15 mm em 10 minutos.  São, as chamadas alterações climáticas, ou talvez, não. 

Existem, vários locais no concelho de Tavira, sem energia eléctrica.

Começa, a chover novamente.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Rain , Rain , Rain 
Acumulado de 5 mm
16,2°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

Baixa de Albufeira! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

aoc36 disse:


> Baixa de Albufeira!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Isto chega a ser irritante pela previsibilidade... Responsáveis nunca há.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2017 às 20:16)

vamos ver se esta forte trovoada não deixou estragos...


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

6 mm acumulado 
Chuviscos agora, mas mais logo deve vir nova carga 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

7,6 + 22,4 mm = 30,0 mm em Beja nas últimas duas horas (18 - 20h)


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

O distrito de Faro, teve 40 ocorrências no dia de hoje, devido a inundações. 

Concelho de Portimão: 7 ocorrências
Concelho de Silves: 2 ocorrências
Concelho de Lagoa: 2 ocorrências
Concelho de Albufeira: 14 ocorrências
Concelho de Faro: 3 ocorrências
Concelho de Olhão: 4 ocorrências

Demasiadas ocorrências para uma precipitação que foi forte e um sinal que ninguém limpou nada, como estamos em seca não vai chover muito. 

É vergonhoso, que uma chuvada forte cause logo inundações e tivemos sorte que a maré estava vazia.

@aoc36 , se a baixa ficou assim com a maré vazia se fosse com a maré cheia só de barco. A câmara bem podia investir nuns canais e o pessoal passeava de barco era uma atracção turística genial.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O distrito de Faro, teve 40 ocorrências no dia de hoje, devido a inundações.
> 
> Concelho de Portimão: 7 ocorrências
> Concelho de Silves: 2 ocorrências
> ...


Aqui em Monchique para já não chove .
Espero mais chuva durante a madrugada
.............
Andar de barco é bem fixe ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O distrito de Faro, teve 40 ocorrências no dia de hoje, devido a inundações.
> 
> Concelho de Portimão: 7 ocorrências
> Concelho de Silves: 2 ocorrências
> ...



É inverno canais de agua e verão praia. Genial e turismo o ano inteiro


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Recomeça a chover forte 
6,2 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Apenas 10mm, esperava mais.
Não chove.
Edit: chove fraco,parece que ainda vem mais alguma precipitação vinda de oeste.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

7,2 mm até agora , só hoje 
Chove forte!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento:
Serpa - 17,2mm
Bemposta - 20,1mm
Beja - 14,4mm
Amareleja - 7,5mm
Mértola - 1,2mm
Moura - Não disponível
Marvão - 11,1mm


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2017 às 21:28)

Chove com alguma intensidade novamente!  Boa rega hoje, excelente chuva para os solos.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Chove com alguma intensidade novamente!  Boa rega hoje, excelente chuva para os solos.


Pena amanhã acabar 
E não sabemos se virá chuva em breve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até ao momento:
> Serpa - 17,2mm
> Bemposta - 20,1mm
> Beja - 14,4mm
> ...





joselamego disse:


> Pena amanhã acabar
> E não sabemos se virá chuva em breve
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



 preciosa rega e registos.

Nova perspectiva de chuva só daqui a pelo menos uma semana, segundo o GFS por exemplo. A seca não vai desagravar-se tao cedo, nem as albufeiras encherem-se. A única "Albufeira" que se enche é a do costume...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

joselamego disse:


> Pena amanhã acabar





StormRic disse:


> Nova perspectiva de chuva só daqui a pelo menos uma semana, segundo o GFS por exemplo. A seca não vai desagravar-se tao cedo, nem as albufeiras encherem-se. A única "Albufeira" que se enche é a do costume...


Verdade! O problema é mesmo esse porque se continuasse a chover assim algumas vezes, as coisas iam-se recompondo. Quem pensa que a seca foi ligeiramente amenizada engana-se, por exemplo no caso do Baixo Alentejo, os acumulados foram bons mas em regime torrencial, de nada serve isso, fica tudo à superfície, apenas os ribeiras enxurram e nada mais. A estação de Beja registou em 2 horas 30mm que provavelmente vão fazer que no mapa da seca meteorológica  naquela zona passe de seca extrema a severa mas em seca hidrológica e agrícola nada mudou, tal como vai acontecer em alguns locais que poderão ter atingido a média mas apenas em precipitação mal distribuída que para combater secas como esta de nada serve.
O frio que ai vem, também não vai ajudar nada porque vai impedir o desenvolvimento de alguma erva que poderia crescer com esta chuva, enfim, este não temos nada a favor. É tempo dele, é verdade, já se sabia que se não chovesse teríamos frio.
A primeira semana de dezembro já está apresentada, não estou já a matar o mês mas não vou colocar quaisquer esperança de que possa vir algo a amenizar a seca em dezembro até porque a chuva está constantemente a ser adiada e nos últimos anos tem sido um mês bastante seco e as previsões não apresentam o contrário.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

"ALERTA da Proteção Civil de Ferreira do Alentejo

Devido aos períodos de chuva forte que têm estado a cair, na vila de Ferreira do Alentejo, desde as 17.45 hs, AVISA-SE toda a POPULAÇÃO que deve evitar circular nas ruas quer a pé quer de automóvel, face à grande quantidade de água existente no pavimento.
Deverá ter especial atenção aos sumidouros, algerozes e esgotos, chamando os bombeiros e a Proteção Civil em caso de inundações ou entupimentos.
Na sequência das chuvas, INFORMAMOS, a pedido da Direção do Agrupamento de Escolas de Ferreira do Alentejo, que amanhã, quarta-feira, dia 29 de novembro não haverá aulas na Escola Sede do Agrupamento."


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

16,2°C 
Pressão em 1011 hPa 
97% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

Já nos 9,2 mm
Continua a chover 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Chuva forte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Nov 2017 às 22:38)

Por Moura, chuva fraca desde as 15:00 até cerca das 18:30, de forma intermitente. Depois, por volta das 19:00 começou a chover de forma mais consistente, com alguma trovoada por volta das 20:00. Não foi chuva torrencial nem nada que se pareça (e ainda bem), mas foi uma bela rega! Não faço ideia do acumulado, mas certamente terá sido superior a 8 mm! Venha de lá esse medronho, @joselamego !


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 22:40)

Chove para mundial 
Não contava , carago !!!!
Acumulado a subir  12,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 22:55)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

O evento a dar as últimas por aqui... 11.8mm, um bocado de fiasco face ao previsto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 23:00)

@joselamego , se fosse ontem, apanhavas uma piela que dava para a semana toda. 

Por aqui, a ver se passa aqui mais alguma célula durante a noite e madrugada.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joselamego , se fosse ontem, apanhavas uma piela que dava para a semana toda.
> 
> Por aqui, a ver se passa aqui mais alguma célula durante a noite e madrugada.


Foi um dia de atraso 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Chuva forte neste momento. Mais uns bons mm's para acumular.
Ainda a pouco trovejava a NW, mas não chegou aqui nada.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 23:06)

E continua, continua 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (28 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

Que grande dilúvio, já a muito não via chover assim, realmente só se lembram de fazer limpezas quando a chuva vem e inunda tudo. 
Hoje no trabalho a água entrou casa a dentro não foi bonito de se ver. 
E ouvir falar que o mar shopping fez jus ao nome. 
Transformou se em um mar.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 23:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Beja em aviso amarelo??
> a chuva está a passar toda a norte do distrito de Beja... nem com depressões vindas de sul nos safamos..





RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até ao momento:
> Serpa - 17,2mm
> Bemposta - 20,1mm
> Beja - 14,4mm
> ...



Mais do que justificado o aviso amarelo!

A paciência é uma virtude!


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

19,4 mm 
Chove Jesus !!!! Não estava à espera 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

Quase nos 20 mm
Chuva torrencial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (28 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

Clarões a este de Albufeira.

Hoje tb está um pouco complicado para os aviões.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

Jesus !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 23:57)

24,7 mm
15,8°C
1010 hPa 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2017 às 00:00)

A estação de Beja (IPMA) acumulou *22,4* mm entre as 19h e as 20h.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

Acumulado do dia de ontem 
24,7 mm
Vamos ver hoje 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2017 às 00:08)

Continua a chover fraco a moderado por aqui mas já está a dar as últimas. Os modelos previam bons acumulados para aqui mas ficaram bem abaixo do previsto, confesso que não me desiludi porque nunca ganhei grandes esperanças em tais acumulados, até porque, situações destas são muito imprevisíveis e pode ir parar tudo a escassos km's.
Dou o evento e o mês como terminado em termos de precipitação. 
Acumulado de* 8.5mm*
Total Mensal:* 38mm*
Ano Hidrológico: *54.2mm
*
O facto do tempo seco regressar e sabe-se lá até quando, fará com que isto não tenha qualquer impacto na situação, tanto em termos hidrológicos como agrícolas, aliás, o frio que está previsto poderá vir a dar ainda mais problemas à agricultura. Fico contente por esta rega mas, com o vento de leste daqui a uns dias já não se notará que choveu.
Tatual: *13,3ºC*

Boa Noite a todos!


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 00:13)

Hoje, desde a meia noite 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 01:04)

Desde a meia noite 
5,6 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Nov 2017 às 08:02)

Pela Manta Rota, 
Ontem registei 12.9 mm e hoje desde as 00h vou já com 11.9 mm.
O total acumulado este mês vai nos 50 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Nov 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia, em Faro (cidade) ontem foram registados 6,2mm e desde a meia noite mais 7,4mm, totalizando 13,6mm.

Pela meia noite ainda estavam 20,2ºC, a mínima está a ser registada a esta hora com 17,8ºC.

Amanhã já vai estar mais fresquinho :P


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado em Arronches, não estava frio nenhum.
Em Portalegre céu limpo com vento fraco de norte fresco, a partir de amanhã é que arrefece significativamente.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia 
Temperatura atual de 13,8°C
Acumulado de ontem 24,7 mm
Hoje 13,6 mm
Ainda chove , uauuuuuu





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 09:21)

Parou de chover 
Nevoeiro cerrado na serra 
Desde a meia noite acumulado de 13,6 mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

Incrivel e no sul de Espanhã mais propriamente em Jerez de la Frontera hoje vão com 133mm.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Boas,
Acumulados de precipitação em Monchique 
Sexta (24 nov) 4,5 mm
Terça (28 nov) 24,7 mm
Quarta ( madrugada/29 nov) 13,6 m

Total deste evento = 42,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

Mínima de 12,6°C
Céu encoberto mas já o sol a espreitar 
Pressão a 1009 hPa 
96% HR 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo neste momento e nos próximos dias, infelizmente 
Máxima de 14,6°C
Atual de 12,9°C
Vento de noroeste 
Pressão a 1008 hPa 
72% HR 
Acumulado de hoje 13,6 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

Boas,
Vai arrefecendo, sigo com 7 graus e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

Vai descendo tipo a passo de caracol... 5.7°c, o vento não permite uma queda mais acentuada.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 5,0°C
Atual de 8°C
Pressão a 1016 hPa 
68% HR 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (30 Nov 2017 às 13:06)

Manhã friota!! 
As 7:00 marcava 7 graus em Faro!


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2017 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,
Máxima de 11,8°C
Atual de 9,7°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
57% HR 
Fim do dia 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2017 às 18:21)

Boa Noite,
Algum vento de manhã a dar uma sensação mais desagradável, em Portalegre então...nem se fala!   Dia bem fresquinho, a máxima horária da EMA da cidade foi de *9,4ºC* 
Em Arronches:
Máx: *12,3ºC*
Min: *2,9ºC *

Agora vento nulo com *5,2ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Mínima e temperatura atual é de* 0,4ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2017 às 23:40)

5,9ºC por aqui com vento fraco. Já igualei a mínima com 5,8ºC. Vamos ver se há ventania hoje como houve na última madrugada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa: 5,7ºC
Beja: 7,9ºC
Amareleja: 4,5ºC
Mértola: 3,7ºC
Moura: 6,0ºC
Marvão: 3,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2017 às 12:28)

fraquinha esta entrada fria... uma noite de algum frio e já foi tudo embora. Aliás, está calor ao sol.

Aljezur, claro... -3,3ºC de mínima.


----------



## AMFC (5 Dez 2017 às 08:46)

O vale de Aljezur é uma máquina, tão perto do mar e consegue ter mínimas que estão taco a taco com as mínimas mais baixas do nordeste transmontano. Depois obtém a máxima mais alta do país, uma amplitude térmica impressionante.


----------

